# The Gmod Idiot Box: Episode 8



## Clutch (Feb 13, 2010)

I thought I should share this... I almost died laughing....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6Fpj-tmRiE


----------



## Clutch (Feb 13, 2010)

I forgot to mention there are 7 more episodes but I thought this one was the Funniest.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 13, 2010)

You play gmod? I do


----------



## Clutch (Feb 13, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> You play gmod? I do


 
Sorry to Break it to you but... These aren't my videos just saw them One day on youtube.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 13, 2010)

Clutch said:


> Sorry to Break it to you but... These aren't my videos just saw them One day on youtube.



Ok  gmod Is a very fun game


----------

